# Garage Door Silhouette



## Limjack (May 25, 2015)

My jaw just dropped! Incredible, absolutely incredible. I have always wondered what to do with my garage door and now you have given me a silhouette of light to walk towards. This is perfect in every way! 

Bravo!

Jim


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost2015, welcome to HF and wow your garage silhouettes look fantastic. The orange glow really gives it a great punch. How far away from the garage door is the plywood set? You seem to have found a nice distance there to bounce the light off of it. 

As much as I like using LEDs, I don't think LEDs would work as well for this application since they tend to be more one directional. The traditional lights have a nice spread to them. I've been updating my holiday lights to LED but think I will be holding onto some of my traditional lights now .

Very nice work and thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## ghost2015 (Oct 11, 2015)

The distance away from the garage door is about 6 inches and the lights are orange fairy lights, With the white background it gives a nice glow. 
If people here want to make this but dont have plywood,dremel Etc. this can be made using cardboard. Im sorry but ive lost the template i used to make this but if you use the picture (white picture under "step 6) you can either use the "grid" copy or use a projector and trace around it.

*EDIT* - I tried this with blue lights and purple but didnt look right so my advice on colour is anything bright (White,Orange,Yellow Etc.)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

What are mounting cleats??? Looks fantastic btw.....


----------



## ghost2015 (Oct 11, 2015)

Cleat...









Its so that i could "Hook" it in place.....This is not fully needed in many peoples cases as you can just have the whole thing on the ground


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

That is awesome looking. I love it.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This is great! The spider dangling over the cauldron is the perfect touch!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've never seen anything like that before. Looks awesome!


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

I absolutely love this. Thanks sooooo much for the tutorial on how you make this great creation ghost2015. Don't have time to make it this Halloween but defo going to give it a try next year. I don't want to screw it to my garage so will have to figure a way to have it free standing, any suggestions???


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tutorial. I don't have a garage but I was thinking that is I combined the branches of the two trees into one (with pumpkins and cat included) I could use it in the yard.

Marie


----------

